# 1961 Audi Wagon, enlighten me...



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)

So, I was looking at an old skool 1961 Audi *suicide 2dr* wagon with some great interest... Apart from knowing that the engine is a 3 cyl 2 stroke, I could not find anything to reference or read!?!?!? Can anyone throw some input on the subject?


----------



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone with some enlightenment?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

no insight, but can you get any pics?


----------



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)

Bunk celly pics:


----------



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)

She hails from Lethbridge, Alberta, served duty as a pharmacy delivery car, I believe less than 60k miles... Comments anyone?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow! 
Are you interested in buying this?

I don't plan on buying it, but how much is the asking price?
Does it run?
It's an Auto Union 1000 avant. I only know of the saloons, and the coupes. 
They named the car after the engine size.
I'd say this car would have the less sporty (standard) version of the 980cc 3 cyl/2 stroke engine. It puts out 44 BHP.
If the registration says the car is a '61, this car would be built the very last year (1960) for that model.

The 1000 body shell, is based off of the Auto Union F89, and F91 from 1953.
The F89 was the first car built by Auto Union after WWII.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Wow, that's a rare bird. You should buy it.


----------



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks gang for the input, it is a super rare bird, he was asking $1100, I don't believe it runs sadly, hence the 20 questions, I don't know if one could find parts for rebuilding, I am a wagon freak, especially 2 doors, and this one took the cake! I think about it lots, is that sad or what :screwy:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd sure as hell buy it for that much money (although, I'd of course haggle 20%)

Should be able to get it running again.
Probably have to upgrade the brakes to something a bit more modern, or from another type of car.
Audi Tradition should have parts for it, (if you can get them)


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Here's a slightly newer version....*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VERY-rare-res...iewItem&pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19bd453e6c


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

^^^ Wow!!^^^


----------



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, Canada blows for not having the cool cars


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

FoX BoX RaCiNG said:


> Man, Canada blows for not having the cool cars


Better than the states! At least down here, we have to wait 25 years to import some of the more exciting stuff..


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

That car may have also been referred to as a DKW 3=6. They advertised their 3cyl 2 stroke as being the "equal" to a 4-stroke 6cyl. True, perhaps only if you are smoking crack.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

vedipus said:


> That car may have also been referred to as a DKW 3=6.


I've never heard of such a beast...

Any info/pics?


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a DKW brochure from the mid-'50s that shows the entire 3=6 model line, which includes a wagon like shown above, along with a 2-door, 4-door, a van, and possibly a convertible. I could scan it and post it - if I could find it. You can see the 3=6 emblem in one of the pictures above. There was a guy on here from Canada a few years ago that started a thread about a van he just bought. I scanned an article from an old Road&Track magazine on the thread that showed a comparison between a VW van and the DKW van. The DKW was called the Karavan and also had the 3=6 emblem on it IIRC.

Edit: Found the van thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3525207-1956-DKW-Schnellaster-Auto-Union&highlight=dkw
:thumbup:


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

Success! Found the brochure. I believe the Auto Union 1000 was later offered as a convertible.

Looks like the wagon is called a DKW Universal.

I think the Cross-Country was later called the Munga.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Very, VERY cool brochure.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, that's pretty cool....

I love the advert quote "two pedal driving means more pleasure........" :laugh:


----------



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the scanning effort! It has helped delve furhter into research!


----------



## wellis66 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Did you purchase the Universal?*

I was wondering if anyone purchased the Universal in this thread. I have one here in the states, and would love to find someone who owns another.

If you are interested, contact me at [email protected] or join the DKW Yahoo group.

http://www.dkwclub.org/ or http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Auto_Union_DKW_Group/


----------



## Kliminati456 (Mar 4, 2010)

pretty cool....get that thing and drop a abz v8 in it


----------

